# Email sign up list for owners of the Resort



## Walt (Nov 17, 2005)

It would be nice to have the email address of owners of the same resort.  This would allow TUG members to get the message out about their home Resort.  Is there any way that TUG might help?  Like maybe a sign up area for Resorts?

Walt


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 17, 2005)

Walt said:
			
		

> It would be nice to have the email address of owners of the same resort.  This would allow TUG members to get the message out about their home Resort.  Is there any way that TUG might help?  Like maybe a sign up area for Resorts?
> 
> Walt



If you go to the bbs Users List (link in blue bar near top of page), you can search it for people who have listed themselves as owning at your resort.  Click Search Users, then Advanced Search, and enter your search term(s) into the Resorts Owned field.


----------



## Walt (Nov 17, 2005)

*Thank You*

Thank you.  It works sweet!

Walt


----------



## debraxh (Nov 17, 2005)

You could PM those owners and ask if they'd like to belong to a Yahoo group or owner email distribution list...and for those who may not have their resort listed in their profile, you could post the question in the applicable geography board.


----------



## spiceycat (Nov 21, 2005)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> If you go to the bbs Users List (link in blue bar near top of page), you can search it for people who have listed themselves as owning at your resort.  Click Search Users, then Advanced Search, and enter your search term(s) into the Resorts Owned field.



I can't get this to work?

I would like to search on OKW, VWL or BWV and it tells me that it is too short????


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 21, 2005)

spiceycat said:
			
		

> I can't get this to work?
> 
> I would like to search on OKW, VWL or BWV and it tells me that it is too short????



This thread will explain why searching for 3-letter terms fails.


----------



## LauraS93 (Dec 28, 2005)

This is one of the main reasons I joined TUG - I would love to network with other owners at the Westin St. John.

I'm off to figure out how to do this now...


----------

